# The Stealth Crusade



## Pergamum (Jul 20, 2008)

MotherJones.com | News


Thoughts?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 22, 2008)

This is a fascinating article, bringing up some major ethical questions. The rise of the internet and organizations like Radio Voice of Christ help to circumvent some of these problems, yet they remain for the most part. It makes me wonder how people who go to some of these sensitive areas raise support. It would be child's play to identify them and blow their cover. Even this article, naming names (assuming they are real) and locations and available on the net doesn't seem to be too bright.


----------

